# Wecker- und Sleep-Programm



## Sliver (13. August 2004)

Grüße,

ich suche ein Programm welches automarisch zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit den Computer hoch- und runterfährt. Wenn der Computer hochgefahren ist  sollen bestimmte Progromme gestartet werden. (Wenn es geht soll es auch automatisch das Win PW eintragen und bestätigen, ist aber nicht nötig)

Mir fällt kein bestimmter Name für solch ein Programm ein deshalb frag ich direkt. Unter Google hab ich jetzt nichts passendes gefunden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfeden.

Danke im vorraus.


Sers
Sliver


----------



## squeaker (13. August 2004)

für das herunterfahren kannst du shutdown verwenden. Allerdings kann es nichts zum hochfahren geben, da zu dem Zeitpunkt ja der Computer noch aus ist. Das muss über externe Dinge funktionieren (anderer Computer via WakeOnCall/Lan usw. oder eine Uhr mit Roboterarm die das mechanisch einschaltet).


----------



## Sliver (14. August 2004)

Es gibt Programme die den Computer  hochfahren lassen wärend er ausgeschaltet ist. Diese greifen auf das Bios ein und ticken mit der Uhr aus dem Bios. Sobald der entscheidene Takt (der Uhr) kommt wird der Rechner eingeschaltet. 
Ich weis nur nicht mehr wo ich den Kram finde. Ich hatte das schon Mal. 

Aber danke für das Progi, werd's gleich Mal testen.


Sers
Sliver


----------



## RHohnhold (27. September 2004)

*Computer als Wecker verwenden*

also silver

das geht wie folgt: geh im bios unter power managment setup, darin findest du die option resume by alarm,diese musst du au enabled stellen.
alös alarm date stellst du every day ein und gibst die stunden und minuten ein!
dann nur noch einen ordner mit musik und in den autostart und vertig!
allerdings sollte dein windows keine anmeldung verlangen
wenn doch geh zu start/alle programme/zubehör/systemprogramme/geplante task, dort auf hizufügen, als anwendung deinen media player auswählen, "beim starten des computers" auswählen,benutzernamen und passwort eingeben!
FERTIG

Bitte Rico


----------

